# Help with scope



## elite_shooter (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd try a Cr apex target scope with a verde glass lens the plastic ones scratch pretty easily. The power of the lens depends on personal preference. I would suggest not going any higher than a 6x lense for indoors I tried a 6x 7x and an 8x lense they really make sight movement hard to deal with. For outdoors I'm not sure I haven't shot a scope outdoors yet. I hope this helps you.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Scopes*

Try specialty archery products , they have many types to choose from.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*scope*

Look into the *SHREWD* line of scope products.... many powers of lenses and 2 sizes of scopes depending on what the archer is looking for and what his/hers use will be for!!!:wink:


----------



## IABowhunter67 (Jul 14, 2008)

bullsi said:


> Try specialty archery products , they have many types to choose from.


+1:thumbs_up


----------



## SkySharkin' (Apr 17, 2006)

The System by Davis is solid built, dependable and affordable. Brian is also great to deal with also any questions or special request just give him a call.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

which ever scope you use try a Double Vision Blocker with it and you"ll see better


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> which ever scope you use try a Double Vision Blocker with it and you"ll see better


Got one for me


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

send me you address and i'll send you a sample, i'd like to get some going in Cali.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Specialty and Classic are my two favorites


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Where can one get this Double Vision Blocker??? I am a squinter and have wanted to try something of the sort.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

About 3 posts up, send a PM to TOPBOWARCHERY or visit the website listed under his signature. Works very well. 

>>------>


----------

